# Free gss



## dmc (May 19, 2011)

I think Killington will be sold soon, 

wait... what?


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2011)

dmc said:


> I think Killington will be sold soon,
> 
> wait... what?




You know what? As much as I complain about Powdr, they did one hell of a job this season. I say keep them for a bit longer.


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2011)

I think the state should lease it back.

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2011)

What if GSS were to buy Killington


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2011)

andyzee said:


> You know what? As much as I complain about Powdr, they did one hell of a job this season. I say keep them for a bit longer.



Whats up with Les Otten.?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2011)

dmc said:


> Whats up with Les Otten.?



Failed candidate for Governor of Maine. Still selling pellet furnaces I guess.


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2011)

We used to say "LES OTTEN - MORE SNOWBOARDING!!!"


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2011)

Getting back on topic, the conditions Killington provided this year were exceptional. We had thaw freeze cycles in the past that would have resulted in sheets of ice on the mountain. This year, Killington did a hell of a job grooming the crap out of that stuff so that the following morning, no ice. Yet, they didn't go groomer crazy, only groomed as required. Snow making was off the wall beginning of season, one reason I thought they may be aiming to stay open longer and was very dissapointed when they didn't.


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2011)

So how long was Fiddle open?


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2011)

dmc said:


> So how long was Fiddle open?


 
Not sure, didn't get to Bear as much as I would have liked.


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Getting back on topic, the conditions Killington provided this year were exceptional. We had thaw freeze cycles in the past that would have resulted in sheets of ice on the mountain. This year, Killington did a hell of a job grooming the crap out of that stuff so that the following morning, no ice. Yet, they didn't go groomer crazy, only groomed as required. Snow making was off the wall beginning of season, one reason I thought they may be aiming to stay open longer and was very dissapointed when they didn't.


 
And the only weekend OL wasn't groomed was the first weekend it was open. Ovation was kept flat and Escapade, Breakaway, and Powerline all saw the cold, deathly touch of the groomer. The Killington Peak headwalls weren't open until, actuall, I don't know. Long enough so that I didn't ski them until the end of the season.

Definately a step back from last year.



dmc said:


> So how long was Fiddle open?


Second or third weekend in January until they closed Bear. People were doing shuttle runs to ski it instead of OL.


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2011)

mondeo said:


> And the only weekend OL wasn't groomed was the first weekend it was open. Ovation was kept flat and Escapade, Breakaway, and Powerline all saw the cold, deathly touch of the groomer. The Killington Peak headwalls weren't open until, actuall, I don't know. Long enough so that I didn't ski them until the end of the season.
> 
> Definately a step back from last year.


 
You're right, thanks for the reminder.... Wait, they did Powerline?


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2011)

andyzee said:


> You're right, thanks for the reminder.... Wait, they did Powerline?


The will to groom is strong in this one.


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2011)

mondeo said:


> The will to groom is strong in this one.


 
I'm just surprised they were even able to get a groomer down Powerline!


----------



## SkiDork (May 19, 2011)

mondeo said:


> The will to groom is strong in this one.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 19, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I'm just surprised they were even able to get a groomer down Powerline!



They groomed Roundabout this season. If they could groom Roundabout, they could groom anything.


----------



## legalskier (May 19, 2011)

andyzee said:


> You know what? As much as I complain about Powdr, they did one hell of a job this season.



Steezy, totally.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 19, 2011)

I think it is hillarious that the Killington thread is about GSS and the GSS thread is about Killington.  :lol:


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I think it is hillarious that the Killington thread is about GSS and the GSS thread is about Killington. :lol:


 
Lack of moderation will do that. :lol:


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I think it is hillarious that the Killington thread is about GSS and the GSS thread is about Killington.  :lol:



Welcome to the joke!  Glad you got it


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 19, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I think it is hillarious that the Killington thread is about GSS and the GSS thread is about Killington.  :lol:









<Edited for new funneh link>


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 19, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I think it is hillarious that the Killington thread is about GSS and the GSS thread is about Killington. :lol:


 


dmc said:


> Welcome to the joke! Glad you got it


Hey .. he is a lawyer .. not much gets by them folks.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 20, 2011)

dmc said:


> welcome to the joke!  Glad you got it



 ;-)


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2011)

"t's not easy being steezy...."


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 20, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> They groomed Roundabout this season. If they could groom Roundabout, they could groom anything.



Seriously?  It wasn't skier groomed or something? That trail seems way too narrow for a groomer.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 20, 2011)

kcyanks1 said:


> Seriously?  It wasn't skier groomed or something? That trail seems way too narrow for a groomer.



Yes seriously, it was groomed by a cat, maybe a winch cat, but it was groomed this season. I was shocked as anyone, because in my 30 years at Killington, as far as I know, it had NEVER EVER been groomed. The grooming destroyed the trails character until it snowed again and bumped up into that great tight line that defines that trail. Very strange place to groom indeed.


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2011)

> i want to come back because i love writing about skiing and travel. I also like knowing that if i ski in ny/vt there are always azers to ski with. I'm a big fan of the lunch thread and what are u up to thread. I also find pictures easy to attach. I'm not looking to talk politics or call people gapers. Just contribute to the community.



gss


----------



## campgottagopee (May 20, 2011)

free




dmc said:


> gss


----------



## SkiFanE (May 20, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> Yes seriously, it was groomed by a cat, maybe a winch cat, but it was groomed this season. I was shocked as anyone, because in my 30 years at Killington, as far as I know, it had NEVER EVER been groomed. The grooming destroyed the trails character until it snowed again and bumped up into that great tight line that defines that trail. Very strange place to groom indeed.


Is that the one that should be called Pinball Alley?  What a nice little chute of ice that was, glad I made it out in one piece lol.


----------



## marcski (May 20, 2011)

So, NPR here in NYC had a segment this morning about the "Perp Walk" in American Society.  Apparently, the French are reeling as it is illegal in France to publish a pic of someone in handcuffs who has yet to be found guilty.


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2011)

marcski said:


> So, NPR here in NYC had a segment this morning about the "Perp Walk" in American Society.  Apparently, the French are reeling as it is illegal in France to publish a pic of someone in handcuffs who has yet to be found guilty.



phuck the french, maybe next time they should let us use their airspace.


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2011)

marcski said:


> So, NPR here in NYC had a segment this morning about the "Perp Walk" in American Society. Apparently, the French are reeling as it is illegal in France to publish a pic of someone in handcuffs who has yet to be found guilty.


 
And standard issue to French Military!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2011)

marcski said:


> So, NPR here in NYC had a segment this morning about the "Perp Walk" in American Society.  Apparently, the French are reeling as it is illegal in France to publish a pic of someone in handcuffs who has yet to be found guilty.



did i hear last night they let him out on bail? he'll be back in France before the world ends on Saturday.


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> did i hear last night they let him out on bail? he'll be back in France before the world ends on Saturday.


 

$1M cash
$5M Bond
And electronic monitoring and residing in an apt in Manhatten.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 20, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> Is that the one that should be called Pinball Alley?  What a nice little chute of ice that was, glad I made it out in one piece lol.



Not sure what you're refering to. Pinball Alley?

Roundabout is the trail that dumps you out just above the South Ridge Triple. Pinball Alley? Are you refering to a trail at Killington?


----------



## SkiFanE (May 20, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> Not sure what you're refering to. Pinball Alley?
> 
> Roundabout is the trail that dumps you out just above the South Ridge Triple. Pinball Alley? Are you refering to a trail at Killington?



Some itty bitty trail that is supposedly never ever ever groomed, except the day before I get to it and blindly follow someone else down.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 20, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> Some itty bitty trail that is supposedly never ever ever groomed, except the day before I get to it and blindly follow someone else down.



Yeah, that was probably Roundabout. Def your kind of run (before the grooming of course).


----------



## SkiFanE (May 20, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> Yeah, that was probably Roundabout. Def your kind of run (before the grooming of course).



I can see it.  But it was still fun in a white knuckle sort of way, lol.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 20, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> I can see it.  But it was still fun in a white knuckle sort of way, lol.



Are you in favor of freeing GSS? I am in favor of it. He is steezy sick. I want him back. Free GSS. Do you want GSS to be freed as well?


----------



## SkiFanE (May 20, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> Are you in favor of freeing GSS? I am in favor of it. He is steezy sick. I want him back. Free GSS. Do you want GSS to be freed as well?



Yes, parole him.  With an electronic monitor, he get out of line and it shocks him.  

I have a thing for obnoxious posters on ski boards.


----------



## andyzee (May 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> And standard issue to French Military!!!!!



Isn't that the French flag?


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2011)

If it wasn't for the French... We'd still be English...


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2011)

dmc said:


> If it wasn't for the French... We'd still be English...



i'd still be German


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2011)

dmc said:


> If it wasn't for the French... We'd still be English...


Just like the Canadiens?

The French just shortened the war, independance from colonial powers tends to be inevitable once popular opinion is sufficently swayed.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 21, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> ...I have a thing for obnoxious posters on ski boards.


Really now ..


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 23, 2011)

Is the Steezy fella back yet? Is he free? Did Nick have a revelation over the weekend? Is GSS free to post again? I don't see him yet. Hope he's here. Let freedom ring. Steezy.


----------

